# no sound ??



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Have a brand new computer: "ABS Summoner - Ryzen 5 3600 - Radeon RX 590 - 16GB DDR4 3000MHz - 512GB SSD - Gaming Desktop PC" with "ViewSonic VX3216-SCMH-W 32 Inch 1080p 1800R Curved Monitor with Dual Speakers HDMI DVI and VGA" Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

It has no sound! The little "6-VX3216 Series" icon at the bottom right corner shows 100%; and my speakers are both turned up as high as they will go. Still no sound.

How can I fix this?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Have you ever had sound? What were you doing when it stopped working?

In the past sound problems were usually driver issues, but Windows updates has become pretty good about providing drivers. You might take a look at your sound settings to see is there's anything obvious.

Start-->Settings-->System-->Sound

Try that before we start fooling with the sound driver.


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

Hmnn - monitor has (1) 3.5mm Audio and has two 3 watt speakers but nothing in specs on having its own amplifier.. 

When an audio-supported video cable is being used such as a DisplayPort or HDMI cable, Windows may change the default audio device to the audio-supported cable thinking another audio device is present ... Maybe try changing from a PC 'pure digital' output back to the internal speakers/headphones?

Go into the audio playback devices settings Win10: go to Start > search for Control Panel, open Control Panel from the list, and then go to Hardware and Sound > Sound | Manage audio devices... 

Oh - then a seperate audio cable should* work...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Nevada 
I went to start > settings > system > sound and this is what I found.

"*Choose your output device*" -- [In the box here it says "6-VX3216 Series (AMD High Def...)]
"Device properties" was hyperlinked and brought up a window "6-VX3216 Series Properties" with 6 tabs.
* General tab *showed "6-VX3216 Series", "controller information" is AMD :High Definition Audio Device, Jack information is "HDMI Digital Jack", Device usage "enabled"
*Spatial sound tab* shows "spatial sound format is "off"; and the spot that can be checked to turn it on is there with "turn on 7.1 virtual surround sound" next to it.
* Enhancements tab* shows nothing checked and it talks about "select enhancements to apply for your current speaker configuration." [Regarding this enhancement tab: little window states "playing audio...turning audio enhancements might improve sound quality.] off sound effects and enhancements
* Supported formats tab* shows "6-VX3216 Series" and "The following audio formats are currently supported: (max number of channels: 8; HDCP supported; bit depths: 16-bit, 20-bit, 24-bit)
Volume -- shows 100
Input -- Choose your input device [In the box here it says "No input devices found."]


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Zoomyn David did attach an HDMI cable.(Two speakers I'm using are attached with their own cord and are the ones I have been using as they are still good.)

I went to my "control panel" and found the "hardware and sound" > sound > "manage audio devices" and a little "sound" window showed up with the following:

Speakers - 2-Realtek(R) Audio Ready
1- Digital Display Audio AMD High Definition Audio Device not plugged in
2- Digital Display Audio AMD High Definition Audio Device not plugged in
3- Digital Display Audio AMD High Definition Audio Device not plugged in
4- Digital Display Audio AMD High Definition Audio Device not plugged in
5- Digital Display Audio AMD High Definition Audio Device not plugged in
6- VX3216 Series AMD High Definition Audio Device Default Device


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

David just unhooked these two old speakers from the computer box; and I actually have sound now. It is very faint; but it is there. What is happening???


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

Does the Viewsonic on-screen set up menu have any choices on Audio?

You noted "HDMI Digital Jack", Device usage "enabled" --- It might be a good test to plug that HDMI output into a TV to see if an audio output signal is really happening - remember HDMI signals require additional processing from a decoder and amplifier and the Viewsonic might not be able to use them where a TV is MADE to transfer those signals into speaker noise... (more complications from being designed by lawyers for copyright protection)


A good work-around would be fall back to basic mainboard output jack and a patch cable to monitor?
Motherboard Audio connectors on back of PC are 3.5mm audio cable style = (Pink... Mic in) (Blue... Line in) (Green...Front speakers out)
Viewsonic Monitor Connectors = 3.5mm Audio In (1) & 3.5mm Audio Out(1) 

All those '. ..not plugged in' notations shows its aware when a cable is present.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Zoomyn, I don't remember setting up a menu on this monitor. We did have to call ViewSonic just to find out how to turn it on as the little brochure that came with it was just not that instructive...a tiny button in the back that apparently is the power button is the only button on this monitor...nothing else except the area where things can be plugged in. (I remember my other monitors..and the one David has..having buttons on the bottom.)

I'll tell David about your suggestion to plug the HDMI output into a TV to see if an audio output signal is really happening. Of course I have no idea what to do next...turn on the TV? (We are in the country and the outdoor roof antenna broke with a big storm we had. With my son's shoulder slipping out of the socket as it does, he has not been able to fix it; so not sure our little 6" TV will even work.) Sorry I have no idea what you're saying when you tell me to, "...remember HDMI signals require additional process from a decoder and amplifier..."

As for falling back on to a basic mainboard output jack and a patch cable to monitor...that is a very confusing statement as I'm just not technically savy. Are you saying the computer "box" is where I need to look for trouble shooting this situation? Not the Monitor? (Sure wish I understood what you are saying....)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I found this on the ViewSonic website: (The computer box this monitor is connected to is Windows 10 home 64-bit.)

Why is there no audio output from a Windows PC?
1. Ensure "audio" is checked in the client interface. If not, there will be no audio output. (I have no idea how to find the "client interface" so as to find out if "audio" is checked.)
2. Ensure the ViewBoard is not muted. (I'm guessing this is the little horn icon on the task bar right side. It was initially muted; but I unmuted it.)

Any information/suggestion regarding the above?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Can someone tell me where to find the "client interface" so I can find out if "audio" is checked? Is this the "control panel"?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> where to find the "client interface"


I'd look in "Control Panel" and "Device Manager" 
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4520288/windows-10-fix-sound-problems#v1h=tab01


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you BFF. Gonna study the instructions on that URL carefully as soon as Sabbath is over.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This worked! The volume is now working very well.

I did go into control panel > sound and changed the default audio device from AMD to "speakers". Then I plugged the external speakers up to the back of the ABS computer box and the sound problem was fixed. LOL I knew it had to be something simple; just could not figure out what that was. 

Thanks to all of you for helping me. You are all gems!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> This worked! The volume is now working very well.


Here's something you might like:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

That sure brought back some memories. Thank you BFF. Being able to listen to that with this new pc and its audio fixed was wonderful.


----------

